# homemade jet boat



## float n steel

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnJI0cKLh5E


now this would be fun for the river doesent even need time to plain out ..


----------



## Mr Jinx

Dude... I guess I forget about the G3 I was looking into and get one of these!!!


----------



## TSS Caddis

There are already guys running mov v's with home mounted jetski motors on the Muskegon.


----------



## waterfoul

Looks like the guys is basically sitting ON the motor though... and it takes up a lot of space in the boat. Sure is quick though.


----------



## float n steel

16 foot jon front mounted steering and a high output motor :evil: yee ha.. of course all that would do is p#ss everyone off at the river shure is a cool little boat though...... i dont think i would fish with it it shure would be a fun summer toy


----------



## esp17

Sweet Boat!!! 

Probably bad for fishermen though.


----------



## thedude

you'd have some trouble getting insurance on that lol.


----------



## waterfoul

thedude said:


> you'd have some trouble getting insurance on that lol.


 
No loan? Who needs insurance! LOL!!!


----------



## steelie

Good Day,

Pretty cool. But I am saving for one of these:

http://www.mokai.com/

Steelie


----------



## 2PawsRiver

Very Cool Steelie.


----------



## esp17

Thats awesome!!!!


----------



## Fishndude

I chartered with a guy in CA, last August, who had one of these. It was a very cool ride. I think we ran about 30 miles upstream from the launch with it. 

http://www.northriverboats.com/commander.html


----------



## 2manyfish

How much is the mokai?


----------



## float n steel

the price is right on the website i beleive it was like 3500..


----------



## futonman

This is my buds wills jet ski boat:

3 Jet ski jet boat videos 100Mb files sorry:

Old jet boat Tuolumne River WMV

New jet boat Yuba Run video 8/27/07 WMV

Super low water here:

New jet boat Tuolumne River 230CFS WMV


----------



## futonman




----------



## futonman

Wills old boat










My OBJ boat:


----------



## futonman




----------



## futonman

from river jet forum


----------

